# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Artritis en pulserend magnetisme

## george

Mijn moeder kampt al lang met de gevolgen van artritis. Zelfs het openen van haar portemonnaie moest ze door de kassameisjes laten doen. 
Enkele maanden geleden ben ik voor zaken naar Rusland geweest. Een van mijn Russische kennissen (zelf huisarts) attendeerde mij op apparaten die de pijnen bij artritis zouden doen verminderen. De werking is gebaseerd op magnetische impulsen. Ik vertelde hem dat ik erg sceptisch was, mede door producten als de 'Biostabiel' e.d. Hij schrijft het apparaat zelf voor en de resultaten zijn opmerkelijk. Bij thuiskomst in Nederland ben ik gaan zoeken op internet. Tot mijn verbazing blijken ze dus ook hier te koop bij Vitarus. Ik heb een apparaat (Almag) voor mijn moeder gekocht en zij heeft inmiddels 2 procedures gevolgd van elk 15 dagen. Het verschil is significant! De pijn is vrijwel verdwenen en de souplesse in de vingers is weer terug. Zij voelt zich er veel beter door en showt nu iedereen die het maar weten wil wat zij inmiddels weer kan 
Wellicht dat het meer forumlezers kan helpen.

----------


## Toni

Ik heb ook last van mn rug. Alleen voel ik mn rug helemaal in mn achterhoofd knellen en krijg ik een raar gevoel of druk in mn buik net onder mn borst. Bij het zitten heb ik last van mn buik, net of er iets in de weg ligt. Ik heb moeite met slapen, recht op mn rug liggen gaat een tijdje goed maar dan voel ik mn nek zeuren. De arts heeft me naar een fysio gestuurd maar dat helpt na 6 behandelingen ook niet echt. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en of advies??, ik zit eraan te denken om een CAT- of MRI-scan aan te vragen want dit kan ik niet langer volhouden
Is het apparaat (Almag) ook een optie voor de jongere onder ons, en voor rugproblemen??
groetjes, Toni

----------


## george

Hallo Toni,

Sorry dat ik wat laat reageer, mar was even het land uit. Ik kan je niet zeggen of de Almag-01 jou ook kan helpen. Ik weet wel dat het voor de rug gebruikt kan worden. Ik heb dat gelezen op een duitse site. De Almag zelf heb ik dus via Vitarus. 

Groet,
George

----------

